# Pig Oil & Sulphur - How to? (Also in NL)



## WildRider (6 January 2012)

As in the title really - mum's horse has mites under her feathers, she will be treating them, vet will be injecting etc, but I heard that pig oil and sulphur can be useful as a preventative measure (doesn't suit all horses I'm sure!). Mum is quite interested, but it's difficult to find anything on the net as to how to apply, how often it's applied/washed out etc. All I can find is people saying either yay or nay to using it really. 

So, answers on a postcard please, how's it used?! Tea and biscuits for all as well!


----------



## Alec Swan (6 January 2012)

For parasites,  you'd be better off using an alpha-cypermethrin based product,  Deosect,  something like that.

I don't know what Pig Oil is,  but for many years,  those in kennels used _Train,  or whale oil _ mixed with Flowers Of Sulpher to treat skin conditions.  Train,  or Whale oil,  in reality was Cod Liver Oil,  or the equivalent,  and with FOS it could be painted on to any infected area,  and also sprinkled on a dog's feed,  for them to eat.  It was and still is,  highly effective,  safe,  and harmless. 

Alec.


----------



## applecart14 (6 January 2012)

I'm guessing Pig Oil is good old fashioned lard!!!

We used to use flowers of sulphur (comes in yellow or green tubs) from the garden centre in the early to mid 90's.  You mix it with lard.  It was a messy job to apply but very effective.  We used to put ours on Sunday afternoon and take it off the following Sunday morning with copious amounts of hot water and washing up liquid, allow the legs to dry before reapplying in the afternoon.  The thought is that the flowers of sulphur (dust you put on plants/flowers to protect them) works against fungus and bacteria found in mud, whereas the lard protects the legs from water and wet mud by providing a very effective water resistant layer.  Its great so long as you don't wish the horse to wear boots for riding or for turn out.  If you apply to the feathers of cob type horses by rubbing it well in against the lie of the coat as well as in the direction of the feathers it is even more waterproof, but to start you have to ensure the legs are BONE DRY.  Then you have to mix the two ingredients together. The green flowers of sulphur is different to the yellow one, I recall the yellow one being more popular amongst us younger generation but have no idea why, maybe because yellow horse legs looked a bit better than green horse legs!!

I think 'easier' stuff to use these days would be baby oil, vaseline or keratex mud shield powder but as is so often the case, sometimes the old generation stuff is much, much more effective!


----------



## WildRider (6 January 2012)

Thanks both, that's really useful!!


----------



## SavingGrace (6 January 2012)

Pig oil is very similar to baby oil type liquids.   I use it on my young traditional cobs legs without the sulpher and it helps to keep the mud off... not sure about mites though its not something I have had a problem with?


----------



## jenz87 (6 January 2012)

I just bought some off ebay for our new traditional cob. First time ive used some but i was told by the ebay seller,you apply with a cloth and try and get it in under the feathers as much as possible. Quite tiring but takes about 20 mins, and supposedly re apply every 2 weeks.

I just spoke to the ebay seller about any questions i had. It looks quite good stuff though!!


----------



## moandben (6 January 2012)

I use Pig oil and sulphur on my Gypsy Cob who has a fair bit of feather.

He lives out mainly, but every two &#8211; three weeks I get him in, wash out legs with just water (Mud comes out really easy as oil still on hair) leave him in for the night and then in the morning before he goes back out I pour some into a pot, about 3 pints ish and sponge into the feather making sure I get it everywhere, then just run my fingers through it all to make sure. 

He has lovely thick feather now and no bog burn.

Hope this helps


----------



## applecart14 (6 January 2012)

SavingGrace said:



			Pig oil is very similar to baby oil type liquids.   I use it on my young traditional cobs legs without the sulpher and it helps to keep the mud off... not sure about mites though its not something I have had a problem with?
		
Click to expand...


Oh I was wrong then about pig oil being lard.  Well we used to use lard, but things have progressed since those long forgotten, dark, distant times ago...... 

Probably pig oil wasn't around then!


----------



## WildRider (6 January 2012)

Thanks all, I shall pass you comments on!


----------



## Theresa_F (6 January 2012)

If you can send me a pm with an email address, I will send you the very long and detailed note I do about keeping feathered horses legs in healthy show ring condition and it should answer everything you need to know and probably a lot you don't want to know about the art of happy hairy horses.


----------



## aradiagreen (18 February 2012)

I'd love any info on how to use pig oil and sulphur on my cobs feathers.  He does have a few scabs at the moment thoughthey're much higher up his leg - do I have to wait until they've cleared up?  I've got the vet coming this week but I think he has mites...

I'm going to sound like a right ASS but what does PM'ing mean??!!!!
I'd love some advice on how to make his feathers beautiful as he lives out and his feathers are always wet and muddy.  But I don't know how to PM my email addy!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 February 2012)

If using Pig Oil & Sulphur for the first time, make sure to patch test first. Especially with white legs and/or pink skin, as it can cause a nasty reaction.

I took the advice on here a while back and used it on mine (stupidly without patch testing  ) and his legs came up very pink and hot, poor lad. I think it was the sulphur more than the pig oil which caused the problem, but just sounding a warning bell.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 February 2012)

Pig oil is the oil used to put shine on pigs for showing. It is a coconut oil derivative. Baby oil is a good substitute. You can mix flowers of sulphur with it (you can get flowers of sulphur from the chemist).

For my cob, I slather the pig oil and sulphur (ready mixed from eBay) onto his legs from the knee down. The first few days are icky, the feathers get mud/dust on them. Eventually, the feathers go bright white but will need a  thorough wash first.


----------



## Rosehip (19 February 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			If using Pig Oil & Sulphur for the first time, make sure to patch test first. Especially with white legs and/or pink skin, as it can cause a nasty reaction.

I took the advice on here a while back and used it on mine (stupidly without patch testing  ) and his legs came up very pink and hot, poor lad. I think it was the sulphur more than the pig oil which caused the problem, but just sounding a warning bell.
		
Click to expand...


I think you will find that it was more than likely the Pig Oil that your lad reacted to, not the Sulphur - when I worked with the shires we couldnt use Pig Oil as it was just too harsh for them (apparantly shires are very sensitive?) so we used bog standard veg oil (in industrial quantities!!) Melly is fine with the pig oil, but Seren has to have the veg oil mix. 
We also used soap flakes to wash them out as fairy Liquid was too harsh (FL fine for mine!) and then wood flour after walking off to absorb any moisture before we re-applied the PO&S. We did this about once a week. If any of the lads had a spot of 'grease' we did it twice a week. I do Mels once a week and Seri a couple of times a month as she is pretty clean legged where as mels is a mini shire!!

****Note - the mix WILL turn your silver jewelry black, and your hands will stink of sulphur for about a week!! Take off your jewelry if you dont want to have a heart attack like I did!!!  *****


----------



## monikirk (19 February 2012)

I slap pig oil and sulphur on when legs get scabby patches. I use an old supplement tub and a wide paint brush. 
I slap it on and rub it in with my fingers then comb through with wide tooth comb. 
Next day I rub off excess oil with an old towel. Over the next few days I comb legs through and then try and keep up brushing feathers through with hair brush most days. 
Guess it would be good practice to reapply 2 wks time - mites can't move about due to oily coat and breaks breeding cycle.

Also do a test patch some people say their horses react badly. I used to buy my pig oil and sulphur on web but tack shop buys it in now.


----------



## SamanthaToby (30 March 2020)

Theresa_F said:



			If you can send me a pm with an email address, I will send you the very long and detailed note I do about keeping feathered horses legs in healthy show ring condition and it should answer everything you need to know and probably a lot you don't want to know about the art of happy hairy horses.
		
Click to expand...

I would be keen on hearing this too please


----------

